# boss rt3 undercarriage mount ford 99-07 LTA03654C



## AtYourService93 (Jan 8, 2014)

new to the whole commercial plowing and realize that i need to have a back up truck due to possible breakdowns with main truck. have truck and a lead on a good deal for a used plow. i need the undercarriage(truck side) mount as well as wiring for truck(01 f-250) any year from 99-07 will work
serial for the mount is LTA03654C

any help on this would be appreciated as the new mount costs 600 new 
i realize that it's the cost of business but at this point capital is tight and it's a back up truck so i'm just trying to do what i can to get it going. 
thank you and hope to hear from someone soon!


----------

